# Cobia



## landlocked (Oct 3, 2007)

Best glasses/lenses (color) for Cobia fishing from the pier?? Go!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Amber lenses. The only time I like to wear them is for cobia. They look orange through those damn things


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Not a huge fan of costas, think they are overpriced but I wear the amber 580 lenses when I cobia fish.


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

Like mentioned above amber lenses are great along with copper. If you want a mirror lense, the Green mirror and the Silver mirror are amber/copper in color. This is true with Costa's anyway.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Whatever you find comfortable wearing. It don't matter how good it is if it ain't comfortable. You will spend more time on the water if your comfortable.

For me, I wear 580's in blackfin frames. Most comfortable glasses made. I would buy them if they were $500.


----------

